# What type is 50 Cent?



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

This has been bugging me for a while.

I see cases for 3, 6, 7 and 9. Tough time seeing 8 due to his lack of 8 presence. 6w7 he seems too laidback for.

What are people thinking?


----------



## Cellar_Door (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Absolutely! What type do you think he is, really?

I've been talking to others on different boards - we reckon 9w8-3w2-7w6 at this stage. Probably sx-first, but maybe sp/sx.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

REALLY old thread but I think he's a pretty clear-cut 3 with 8 somewhere in his tritype.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Definately an intj 

Very cerebral. Probably a 358 tritype- super achievement and power based.

Don't think a 6 because he is too cut off emotionally from relationships.

I'd say probably a 3.


----------



## saoshyant (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure he's a 3w4. Not sure about anything beyond that.


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

3w4 5w6 8w9

Would be my guess


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm more sure of his stacking - so/sp. For enneagram type 3 seems possible.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

ISTP 8w7 sx

He's not an extrovert at all. He has Se and Ni and Ti.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

i know that blacks are much more likely to be 1w2 through 4w5 and 8w9 and 9w8 and rarely sx/so unless they have a white or northeast asian/native american matrilineage. He's probably 3w4 as he's successful and an artist and blacks are disproportionately type 3.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

richard nixon said:


> i know that blacks are much more likely to be 1w2 through 4w5 and 9 and rarely sx/so unless they have a white or northeast asian/native american matrilineage. He's probably 3w4 as he's successful and an artist and blacks are disproportionately type 3.


that sounds bonkers... got sources to cite?


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

> i know that blacks are much more likely to be 1w2


you're drunk go home bro


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

nablur said:


> that sounds bonkers... got sources to cite?


it's my observations and all the jazz musicians and NBA players were 3s and 4s and there were some 9 black musicians. I've never seen a 6w7 sx/so or 8w7 sx/so with a matrilineage that was originally black except maybe one (I've asked strangers if their direct maternal line was white or told them I could tell by looking at them and they said I was right; rude/inappropriate of me I know) but 8w7 sx/so is very common among white and asian females while 6w7 sx/so is very common among white males. And the enneagraminstitute website has a very large number of blacks listed as 3... I don't always agree with typings by RH, but they're there. Also, 8w7 sx/so tend to have great visuospacial ability and if there were many blacks who were 8w7 sx/so then the black samples in IQ data would have much higher average block design, matrix reasoning, and VSI scores.


drizzy lake said:


> you're drunk go home bro


I'm not drunk and I am home.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

sports and music are two areas that are highly competitive and performance related... makes sense that certain career fields would be prone to certain types more frequently than others... but its not race related.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

nablur said:


> sports and music are two areas that are highly competitive and performance related... makes sense that certain career fields would be prone to certain types more frequently than others... but its not race related.


Well, I'm pretty sure that certain types/subtypes are more common in certain races but I'm not going to change your mind.


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

richard nixon said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure that certain types/subtypes are more common in certain races but I'm not going to change your mind.


You should maybe rethink if you're really looking at the correct, meaningful patterns. And be aware that you basically just made yourself a racist.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

I think he's ENTJ. We didn't start seeing it until after fame and his shift from rapper to strategic businessman.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Oh damn sorry this is enneagram lol, Idk type 8? 8w9?


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

richard nixon said:


> i know that blacks are much more likely to be 1w2 through 4w5 and 8w9 and 9w8 and rarely sx/so unless they have a white or northeast asian/native american matrilineage. He's probably 3w4 as he's successful and an artist and blacks are disproportionately type 3.


How does race determine type?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a harder time typing black people. The judgers seem more P-ish by comparison, especially rappers. He's some sort of ESTx


----------

